# Jessum Pocket Zip Slot Mortise Mill



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dunno anything about this thing but it's marked down far enough I thought someone here may be interested:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20....aspx?ss=586baae3-1190-4bf7-afb3-243969d68ae5


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

That's the dud that JessEm put out and now they are dumping it..  
But I do suggest buy this one for 55.oo bucks
http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Slot-Mortise-Mill-System/dp/B00393OZI8/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_bn
Via WoodCraft

========


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Why not just buy direct thru Woodcraft, Buy JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill System at Woodcraft.com ,use code no 10118 for free ship with purchases over $25 till the 18th


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Because it was 111.oo from WoodCraft and they drop the price one more time and if you work it right you can get free shipping from Amazon helping the bottom line thing..but I'm not to sure on the lower sale price items..but I think if you put it some other items you can get it done..who knows 

But It's not a big deal becasue it will be shipped from WoodCraft any way..


========



Tommyt654 said:


> Why not just buy direct thru Woodcraft, Buy JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill System at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Uh,Bob,Its $56 @ Woodcraft again and the code I gave gets you free ship


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

Got it,, but didn't you say you didn't like the jig and returned the one you had...?


======



Tommyt654 said:


> Uh,Bob,Its $56 @ Woodcraft again and the code I gave gets you free ship


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope I wore it out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

What part, drill bit,drill guide, ball bearing ? how many holes did you put in b/4 it went down the tubes.. ? how long did you have it.. ? what year did you buy it ?, from who. ? do you still have the parts ?,drill bits ,etc. if so how about a snapshot or two,


======



Tommyt654 said:


> Nope I wore it out.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Went the way of the round can,Tubes wore. bushings on handle wore,handle wore, Did about 500+ mortises for a school project, drills wore etc. No pics its been long gone,Got it from Woodcraft in Atl when it was on sale a yr or so ago


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

That's to bad  on the new model they don't have bushings on the handle, tubes not sure what that is ?, they use solid steel rods with brz.bushing that can be lubed up if needed, but all the parts can be replace easy and they do have a warr.on all the parts I'm sure, but drill bits are one of the items that will need to be replace from time to time just like all cutting tools, but just think about doing 500 the other hard ways ,that take a a lot of setup time, I must have 7 jigs ( tools) for doing the mortise slots and this little jig is now the best one I have for doing that small job.

But I will say I did rework it just a little bit,I put in some shims under the steel bars to get them a little bit tighter and some grease to help with the wear that will come about when two steel parts rub on each other..I used some shims off some router bits that I had on hand like most have on hand, it just took one or two to get that nice fit/feel..

====



Tommyt654 said:


> Went the way of the round can,Tubes wore. bushings on handle wore,handle wore, Did about 500+ mortises for a school project, drills wore etc. No pics its been long gone,Got it from Woodcraft in Atl when it was on sale a yr or so ago


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well for $60 I can round can another one if needed .but I like tight fitting mortises as opposed to loose tenon type so these really don,t do much for me. But they may work well for others here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Tight is nice  but you need some place for the glue and without using a hammer to get them to fit in..I do like the round ends over the sq.ends and it's so easy to make your own tenons with the router table... 

I'm now set I have 100+ of each size 1/4",3/8", 1/2" just waiting to go to work for me in plastic jars,,

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...3-jessem-slot-mortiser-woodcraft-100_1908.jpg

=======




Tommyt654 said:


> Well for $60 I can round can another one if needed .but I like tight fitting mortises as opposed to loose tenon type so these really don,t do much for me. But they may work well for others here.


----------

